# My boys



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

x


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

They are beautiful! So what age do you tend to keep males together until then, our of curiosity?
The himi male is very attractive


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful boys, Loganberry mice are ALWAYS stunning xx


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

That PEW is great =D


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice looking boys!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

When you begin housing them together, I'm assuming they are from different tanks, what age do you go about doing that? I'm also curious, how long have you been able to keep the bucks together?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean about getting attached to the lads, i currently have a tub of around 15 bucks and i feel them creeping up on me already despite the fact i will have to reduce them due to space when they're put to doe's :|


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks! I separate bucks at c5 weeks and they will stay together until required. I crop baby bucks and house them together, so they are all born within about 9 days of each other. they fight when they're cleaned out, bickering, but they settle down ok - they all live in the garage so I only see them once a day. I don't mind if they fight though - the weaker bucks are bullied, loose condition and are culled. I'm left with the fittest, most vigorous, best stud bucks. However, if I have one or two brothers I want to show, I'll keep them together as theyll get on for slightly longer without scrapping, or if its just one boy, I'll remove how other brothers and sisters and will leave him with mum until show time, and he'll get her in kindle again after c 5-7 weeks old which is great - if he's good enough to show and keep separate, he's good enough to breed back in.


----------

